# Surgery Scheduled August 24



## laliwheels (Jul 6, 2012)

So i'm just a little nervous. Having a TT August 24th. Have Hashimotos, huge goiter with a nodule. I chose not to even have a needle biopsy on the nodule, because I'm having difficulty with the enlarged thyroid. I just want it out!! 
Having been reading so many stories on here, it helps so much to know your not alone.

Thank you everyone who posts their stories. It does help for people like me who are searching for answers and support


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

laliwheels said:


> So i'm just a little nervous. Having a TT August 24th. Have Hashimotos, huge goiter with a nodule. I chose not to even have a needle biopsy on the nodule, because I'm having difficulty with the enlarged thyroid. I just want it out!!
> Having been reading so many stories on here, it helps so much to know your not alone.
> 
> Thank you everyone who posts their stories. It does help for people like me who are searching for answers and support












You are fortunate that you got someone to agree it has to come out. That part is really good and of course you know that the pathologist will give the extricated gland a good going over.

Glad you are here; we have so many who have had the surgery and hopefully they will be a big help as well as comfort to you.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

I hope all goes well for you! Surgery for me was a year ago yesterday, and I feel great. I skipped the biopsy too, because I knew the monster was leaving! Best wishes fora great recovery!


----------



## desrtbloom (May 23, 2010)

You'll do great with the surgery! Glad all the posting we do helps people.


----------



## adagio (Jun 25, 2012)

The end of August is the best time for a thyroidectomy! (My surgery is on 8/30.) I'm nervous about mine too, but still counting down the days!


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

A few words of advice to those having Thyroid removal.

Insist from day 1 that your doctor test your FT-4 and FT-3 to calibrate your replacement. It is the one and only way to properly calculate replacement doses to have you feeling your best post op.

As anxious as you may be feeling pre op - life does go on and for many life can be much improved post TT.

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## laliwheels (Jul 6, 2012)

I was wondering about when they will up my meds. I imagine the surgeon will contact my endo to see what to do. I don't want to feel the way I did before I got regulated on synthroid.


----------

